
TextMate 2 + rmate = Awesome - joshuacc
http://erniemiller.org/2011/12/12/textmate-2-rmate-awesome/
======
daniel02216
If you find yourself sshing into the same machine all the time, or a set of
machines with the same properties (i.e. *.example.com), then you can set up an
SSH config file with the following contents to do the port forwarding for you,
so you don't have to type out a long SSH command every time.

Host remote.example.com RemoteForward 52698:localhost:52698

